# Tiger Temple



## Skatduder (Dec 20, 2010)

I will be in Bangkok and wondering how to get to the Tiger Temple.

Do you know of a reasonable tour that goes to the Tiger Temple or
how to get there on public transportation ?


----------



## Jimster (Dec 20, 2010)

*temple*

I was there about 6 months ago.  I think if you are looking for public transportation to get you there you are out of luck.  I booked a tour at the dock across from the Millenium Hilton.  It also included a couple of other stops.  Be careful or you will get over charged massively by some of the tour people.  I booked through: siamraft@hotmail.com.  They were cheap but I was not totally satisfied with their service since we were late getting to the Tiger Temple.  I suspect though that they will be the cheapest you will find.

BTW DO NOT book through your hotel because the rates will be twice the normal rate because the hotel makes a big profit on the tours too.


----------

